# DIY hifi monitors



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi All,

New member here. Just signed up so I could get my hands on the latest version 
of Room EQ Wizard and figured while I was at it...

My plan is to first treat my 12'x14'x9' listening room properly then build some good 
speakers for it. Two channels only. A home theater in the basement is planned
further down the road.

I'd appreciate anyone pointing me to info on building speakers of the British hifi monitor 
style. Two or three way. I just scanned threads here from the last year or so and 
saw little of this style. I currently have a pair of KEF Q15's which I love but they're 
on the small side. Something of similar clarity but with more power. My amp is a 
NAD C340 (2x50w).

What's really important to me is clarity and imaging. I'd like to listen to a symphony 
orchestra and be able to pinpoint the various instruments. I like to be able to "see" 
the performers in front of me (be they rock, jazz or classical musicians) and don't 
much like recordings where this is not respected.

All things being equal, would it better for me to have two smaller speakers and a
subwoofer (or two), or larger full range speakers ? I'll be sitting about 8' away from 
the speakers.

I have a full woodworking shop and cabinetmaking experience so I can build just 
about any kind of enclosure but would prefer a simple well-built box if possible.

Paul P


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul P said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member here. Just signed up so I could get my hands on the latest version
> of Room EQ Wizard and figured while I was at it...
> ...


What can be done depends on the budget and effort desired for the project. There are generally 2 schools of thought for loudspeakers. TL or Sealed. Ported is generally an option done to save money and simplify building, but I won't suggest it above the subwoofer range because it brings issues. 

8' is not considered a monitor distance. Monitors are for mixing and will be right next to you usually. 
Now I must ask if you want one spot kind of system or a many spot kind of system. 

A loudspeaker enclosure should be ideally braced every 3 to 4 inches on every axis consist of a constraint layer and be insulated with fiberglass or mineral wool. If you do that to your enclosure you will have an acoustically neutral speaker that can be manipulated to whatever sound you like. 

If you just want a commercial solution that can be modded. Buy a pair of Behringer 2030p's and mod it.


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Isiberian. You write :



> 8' is not considered a monitor distance. Monitors are for mixing and will be
> right next to you usually. Now I must ask if you want one spot kind of system or a many
> spot kind of system.


I use the term monitor more in the sense of BBC inspired speakers by the likes of Harbeth, 
Rodgers and KEF. Like the LS3/5a. I've only once listened to a pair of Rodgers and was 
very impressed by the soundstage.



> A loudspeaker enclosure should be ideally braced every 3 to 4 inches on every axis
> consist of a constraint layer and be insulated with fiberglass or mineral wool. If you do that
> to your enclosure you will have an acoustically neutral speaker that can be manipulated to
> whatever sound you like.


I'd like to read a pictorial essay on building a very high-quality two-way box, possibly a three 
way. I know bracing is important and would be interested in seeing different ways that have
been used.



> If you just want a commercial solution that can be modded. Buy a pair of Behringer 2030p's
> and mod it.


This has been one possibility in my mind, buy a reasonably good commercial product and 
build a better enclosure to the same dimensions. But it would be useful to know the desirable
characteristics of such a box.

Paul P


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Click on the first link of the first post. http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=22862


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey buggers, thanks for the link. Looks just like what I'm looking for. I'll print it out and
make myself comfortable for a good read.

Paul P


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep its a long read but worth it. By the way I have the Modulas and NatP's that were designed by the writer in my system. I consider the man a master speaker designer...:T


----------

